# Netgear GA311 causes computer to crash/freeze/restart



## gumstitch (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought the GA311 Gigabit Thernet PCI adapter to use instead of my computer's onboard network port.
Installation was a pain, but eventually i got it installed correctly. Rebooted the computer, and after startup, roughly 1 minute later it froze. After heavy trial and error, i have deduced that the computer ONLY freezes/crashes/reboots when i use the GA311 to access the internet. If the computer is sitting idle, no problem. If i'm using software that doesn't use the internet in any way, no problem. If i use the internet via the onboard network port, no problem.
But within a minute of using the internet via the GA311 it dies.
No BSOF, no error messages, no warning.
Netgear's tech support are worse than useless.
I come to all of you reading this begging for help.....this is incredibly frustrating.

PS. 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Page File: 792MB used, 4164MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
If that helps.

Cheers.


----------

